#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Про видео из закрытой темы Бесогон

## sergey

Сегодня ночью в теме Бесогон было видео про якобы слова американского конгрессмена Раскина, что Россию надо разрушить, т.к. это православная страна с традиционными устоями. Если коротко - это фейк. Новость растиражировали некоторые российские СМИ. Что было на самом деле? Известный американский консеративный обозреватель Такер Карлсон сказал эти слова. Он сказал их так, будто передал речь конгрессмена Раскина. Но в действительности - это его интерпретация слов Раскина, Раскин таких слов не говорил. А что говорил Раскин? Вот цитата:



> Jamie Raskin: “Moscow right now is a hub of corrupt tyranny, censorship, authoritarian repression, police violence, propaganda, government lies and disinformation, and planning for war crimes. It is a world center of antifeminist, antigay, anti-trans hatred, as well as the homeland of replacement theory for export. In supporting Ukraine, we are opposing these fascist views, and supporting the urgent principles of democratic pluralism. Ukraine is not perfect, of course, but its society is organized on the radically different principles of democracy and freedom, which is why Russia’s oligarchical leaders seek to destroy it forever.”
> 
> Приблизительный перевод: "Москва прямо сейчас - это центр корруптированной тирании, цензуры, авторитарных репрессий, полицейского насилия, пропаганды, правительственной лжи и дезинформации и планирования военных преступлений. Это мировой центр ненависти к феминизму, к геям и трансам, так же как и родина теории замещения* на экспорт. Поддерживая Украину мы оказываем сопротивление этим фашистским взглядам и поддерживаем важнейшие принципы демократического плюрализма. Украина несовершенна, конечно, но её общество организовано на радикально отличающихся принципах демократии и свободы, и это - причина, почему олигархические лидеры России стремятся разрушить её навсегда".
> 
> *теории замещения - если я правильно понял, это теория, что иммиграция из Африки и Азии ставит целью заменить белое население Европы и т.д.


Написанное мной выше основано на вот этой статье: https://mythdetector.ge/en/did-us-co...-of-orthodoxy/
Там же говорится:



> Raskin notes that to end the war with diplomatic means, Ukraine must first win. In the congressman’s statement, Russia is labelled as an aggressor and initiator of genocide, although it is never mentioned that Russia should be destroyed because of its Orthodox Christian values. 
> "Раскин отмечает, что для того,чтобы закончить войну дипломатическими средствами, Украина должна сначала победить. В заявлении конгрессмена Россия отмечена как агрессор и инициатор геноцида, но при этом нигде не говорится, что Россия должна быть уничтожена из-за её традиционных православных ценностей."


Т.е. понятно, что можно по-разному относиться к словам конгрессмена Раскина, но слов, которые привел Михалков, конгрессмен, судя по цитируемой статье, не говорил.

----------

Наванг Дордже (13.11.2022)

----------

